# Best food supplement?



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

any suggestions?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

50 plus name the keys you need?

but I stand by this

The Cores the Keys to Health. 

I can name 50 

15 great ones ;D

but what are your needs?

a multi BS Vitamin

Zero !!

processed filler crappers for marketing and sheep


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

Just something to supplement nutrients lost in food processing 

Was wondering if anyone had any good results with any


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hard pills are over 3/4 junk fillers and worse and pissed out

powder, soft gels and liquid only right to the blood and processed

"All the Best"


(Probiotics, Super digestive enzymes and greens)

over any food

all of its used and processed

Show or Field

lights out

I will find my tub

of the above

All the Best


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

NEVER FORGET EITHER

"TRACE MINERALS"

DROPS IN THERE DRINKING WATERS'

THE MOST POWERFUL ALL NATURAL PH BALANCED TRACE MINERALS IN THE WORLD

CERTIFIED VEGAN / GLUTEN FREE 

MINE GET 10 DROPS DAILY

LIQUIMIS


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

just ordered some


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

OK....ordered some of the trace elements to add to the water

But cant seem to find any of Rudys recommendation "All the best" on the web for sale...
Does anyone else have suggestions??? and post link where I can buy...

Really looking for an all-inclusive supplement 

Digestive enzymes, probiotics.....plus whatever else...

Thanks


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

posted all of it bro


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

yes but cant find where to buy.......am I missing something 8)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you blonde?

Swedish

punch drunk?

car wreck ex fighter
?
Good god

call the number posted you think? breath

take a break what a stretch lmao

425-697-3909 work it out bro lmao :

call and order the jug in my hand

and you need it more

no mercy lol

ALL THE BEST

PET CARE
GOOD DIGESTION

PRO PRE BIOTICS, GREENS AND DIGESTIVE ENZYMES  ;D


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

LOL.

Here's the post Rudy was talking about. I think SMG just couldn't find your informational post, Rudy, since it's different from this thread. Hope this solves it!

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,8700.msg67190/topicseen.html#new


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

Called them......No shipping  only available at their stores in WA


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

You say they ship but they said they dont ???


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

I must be Blonde....... >_<


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I WILL HAVE 4 SHIPPED TO ME' 

AND SEND YOU ONE AT TRUE COSTS

PM ME YOUR STUFF

THE GRANOLAS AND THEY ARE MAKE IT IN RAT CITY SEATTLE OR DIS'' FROM THERE

DO NEITHER

WHEN DO YOU NEED IT

I CALL THEY FLEX SOME ;D


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## brebecker (Apr 28, 2013)

Our vet recommends Nupro. It has resulted with beautiful coats, painless frisbee workouts, and healthy pups! In addition, I had some trouble getting my V to eat her food when we brought her home. After we mixed in some Nupro with a little water to make a light gravy with her dry food, she was all over it and devoured every bite! 
I suggest reading the Amazon reviews too, good stuff!


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks for the info! I'll check it out


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Nupro is a good some great products as well 

and they ship ;D

make sure the products are greens, pro and pre biotics and digestive enzymes

not joints

another blessed topics

few are blonde"

lmao


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

IN STEPS HERE THE PRODUCT GREATNESS ;D

WITH KIBBLE BUCK LIVER AND MOOSE AND LEAN CHICKENS MIXED

THE WHEY I ADD AS WELL


----------

